# I’m killing myself soon.



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.

Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.

I’m so lonely. I just want to be loved.

Yes, this will take me to Hellfire. I deserve it.


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

Don’t do it it’s a sin


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't let them win bro


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 31, 2021)

Can u PayPal me some mullah before u leave then?


----------



## Bitch (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> Don’t do it it’s a sin





Toth's thot said:


> Don't let them win bro


I’m a fucking porn addicted retard
Im so fucking ugly


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I’m a fucking porn addicted retard
> Im so fucking ugly


Stfu why do u wanna kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 31, 2021)

put me in the screenshot


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

Nope bro don't do it. Seek help. I support you. Life will get better.


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't want to live in a world where Dogs have higher SMV than I do......


----------



## john2 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Yes, this will take me to Hellfire.


So think again, bro.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 31, 2021)

retard would rather live for eternity in hell than w8 a couple of years


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 31, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> I don't want to live in a world where Dogs have higher SMV than I do......



this pissed me off ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

john2 said:


> So think again, bro.


Idc i cant go on any longer


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 31, 2021)

never thought you'd be so weak werty


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

I cant go on


RecessedCel5 said:


> retard would rather live for eternity in hell than w8 a couple of years


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I cant go on


i don't whether you are muslim or christian but either way , its not worth it


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> never thought you'd be so weak werty


Im a pudgy wristlet beta male who cant even hold eye contact with my own family i cluding my dog
Im a beta male at heart


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 31, 2021)

And then the shotgun will (((jam))) just like with johnwickcel


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Nope bro don't do it. Seek help. I support you. Life will get better.


I dont wanna go back to the psych ward


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> And then the shotgun will (((jam))) just like with johnwickcel


Shotguns rarely jam the wadding on the shell is too thick


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Shotguns rarely jam the wadding on the shell is too thick


What I'm saying is that Ur just saying all this for attention u ain't actually Gon do it


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I dont wanna go back to the psych ward


----------



## Deleted member 10699 (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't kill yourself, please. I'm also going through a really bad situation, but never do it. Please.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.
> 
> Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.
> 
> ...


You’re pretty gl from what I remember


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 31, 2021)

Didn't you just apply for mod ?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I dont wanna go back to the psych ward


"back"?


----------



## Deleted member 9488 (Jan 31, 2021)

If your serious about it, get help. Suicide is not the solution, it’s just the quick way to escape the solution. Life can get better if you work on improving it and not just giving up like a cuck


----------



## everythingisacope (Jan 31, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> I don't want to live in a world where Dogs have higher SMV than I do......



goodlooking dogs*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 31, 2021)

Ur foreheas is big just fraud with a fringe tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 31, 2021)

Morgothos said:


> Didn't you just apply for mod ?


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 31, 2021)

Pull yourself together or get some help


----------



## everythingisacope (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


>



this dude went insane ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fatsofag said:


> View attachment 957478


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Ur foreheas is big just fraud with a fringe tbh ngl


Im so fucking ugly


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You’re pretty gl from what I remember


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> "back"?


Ive been 2 times


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Im so fucking ugly


You really aren’t 
Needs to lose weight gymcel, thicken neck and get a fringe then you’ll be fine


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 31, 2021)

if u really are suicidal then you are truly free bro

take big risks for big rewards


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> What I'm saying is that Ur just saying all this for attention u ain't actually Gon do it


Ill prove i have a gun soon im tryna find this pic


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Ive been 2 times


why?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> why?


Guess


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You really aren’t
> Needs to lose weight gymcel, thicken neck and get a fringe then you’ll be fine


Cope


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Guess


I really don't know


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> I really don't know


Suicide


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 31, 2021)

The most annoying and seemingly at Peace with himself person that preaches Religion is at the same time the most fucked in the head one - what an irony. 
@thinwhiteduke


----------



## Deleted member 9488 (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> The most annoying and seemingly at Peace with himself person that preaches Religion is at the same time the most fucked in the head one - what an irony.
> @thinwhiteduke


actions can be deceiving


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> @FastBananaCEO not larp
> View attachment 957527


WTF


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> WTF


Bro dont be like me 
Just keep grinding and find a white girl
U can do it i believe in you
Once you taste what its like to be with the woman of your dreams you can never forget it
Find a good girl wife her up and live a happy life


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Bro dont be like me
> Just keep grinding and find a white girl
> U can do it i believe in you
> Once you taste what its like to be with the woman of your dreams you can never forget it
> Find a good girl wife her up and live a happy life


don’t fucking kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> don’t fucking kill yourself


No


----------



## john2 (Jan 31, 2021)

It was good knowing you, my friend.


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> No


legit why kill yourself? There’s no good reason


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> No


man don't do it. you'll regret it. sooner or later you are gonna day like every1. why the rush?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> legit why kill yourself? There’s no good reason


Im ugly
Lonely
No friends
No gf
No chance of getting another gf
No future
Many more


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> No chance of getting another gf


That's bullshit


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Im ugly
> Lonely
> No friends
> No gf
> ...


ur not that ugly and u can get friends and gf


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> That's bullshit





magnificentcel said:


> ur not that ugly and u can get friends and gf


I am quite ugly and everyone knows it
My last gf that i knew for a week broke up with me cuz i was “too mature looking”
2/3 gfs were just luck, literally a girl was randomly dming incels looking for a bf


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> ur not that ugly and u can get friends and gf


you have your family members and this forum.
truely no one will ever be closer then family, this counts for every1.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Im ugly
> Lonely
> No friends
> No gf
> ...


What would your parents think? You're still young.

Let's say you don't end up killing urself (which you won't) you'll look back at this moment in two years time and cringin at yourself for even thinkin about roping cuz youll realise life aint even that bad and things will improve


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> you have your family members and this forum.
> truely no one will ever be closer then family, this counts for every1.


My brother is a chad and doesnt care about me
My dad is a dick
And my mom works all the time


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> What would your parents think? You're still young.
> 
> Let's say you don't end up killing urself (which you won't) you'll look back at this moment in two years time and cringin at yourself for even thinkin about roping cuz youll realise life aint even that bad and things will improve


Cope there is no hope
Even you said im a 3/10 
Im so repulsive


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

Im too depressed to go on, please tell mom this is not her fault - adams song by blink 182


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> if u really are suicidal then you are truly free bro
> 
> take big risks for big rewards


I might get high


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> My brother is a chad and doesnt care about me
> My dad is a dick
> And my mom works all the time


work first on your relationships with them. They can't ignore you. fight your brother maybe that will gain his respect 2 you.
like in these martial arts movies jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I might get high


go money maxx and rob someone in gta online or sum


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> work first on your relationships with them. They can't ignore you. fight your brother maybe that will gain his respect 2 you.
> like in these martial arts movies jfl.


My brother has 100 pounds and 3 inches on me
Even his friends have made fun of me when i was sitting alone at lunch


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> go money maxx and rob someone in gta online or sum


My pc cant even run minecraft


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> My brother has 100 pounds and 3 inches on me
> Even his friends have made fun of me when i was sitting alone at lunch


well here is your motivation, ascend to fist fight him 1on1 that will gain his respect


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Cope there is no hope
> Even you said im a 3/10
> Im so repulsive


You literally said yourself that the blackpill is bullshit and that looks don't matter. You've had 3 girlfriends and you're only 16. So it's obvious there's another reason u wanna rope that u ain't telling us. You should just relax and think about everything to calm urself down. Mediate or somthn and then Ur outlook on whatevers going on rn will be completely different


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> You literally said yourself that the blackpill is bullshit and that looks don't matter. You've had 3 girlfriends and you're only 16. So it's obvious there's another reason u wanna rope that u ain't telling us. You should just relax and think about everything to calm urself down. Mediate or somthn and then Ur outlook on whatevers going on rn will be completely different


My last gf didnt even count to be completely fair
The one before that was just lucl, she was dming incels looking for a bf
My first one was 4 years ago
Looks do matter heavily i was coping


----------



## john2 (Jan 31, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> legit why kill yourself? There’s no good reason


It's to escape form this pain he's experiencing now.

However I won't call OP retarded since he is aware and acknowledges his eternal fate once he blows his brains out. It's his choice. By no means do I support suicide and I am not supporting it in this case either, let's get this clear firstly.



But this is always the drama. It goes along these lines -

One guy informs PSL users that he's gonna kill himself soon.

Then everyone cries for him and tells him not to kill himself, mainly by comforting him.

After that once he feels validated, he changes his mind and decides to live.

The next day when he goes back to normal, the blackpillers treat him the same way he was treated before, as if nothing happened.

Then some people even make fun of him calling him 'beta' or a 'pussy'. Then they spam his pics making fun of the guy.



@werty1457 if you're gonna kys, just do it asap and stop making a fuss about it. No offence. Again, I don't support what you're doing. But you have made up your mind and are aware of the eternal consequences, like you stated in the OP. Blow your brains out at your own risk and nobody, including me from this forum will be responsible for your death. To conclude this, it was good knowing you, my friend... (if you're suiciding).


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 31, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> I don't want to live in a world where Dogs have higher SMV than I do......



just become abused dog theory


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes FBI, this post right here


----------



## mogstar (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> I’m a fucking porn addicted retard
> Im so fucking ugly


Im also ugly man, don’t rope, life is worth living


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> My last gf didnt even count to be completely fair
> The one before that was just lucl, she was dming incels looking for a bf
> My first one was 4 years ago
> Looks do matter heavily i was coping


You should write a list of all the stuff bothering u to clear your mind so that ur able to think straight 

Don't rope just cuz ur ugly n single that's dumb. Im ugly and single but I'm happy in life rn. I'm not saying this ironically genuinely get a hobbie or skill to progress in (other than Vidya) trus me my life got so much better when I starting drawing and music


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Im also ugly man, don’t rope, life is worth living


No its not


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> You should write a list of all the stuff bothering u to clear your mind so that ur able to think straight
> 
> Don't rope just cuz ur ugly n single that's dumb. Im ugly and single but I'm happy in life rn. I'm not saying this ironically genuinely get a hobbie or skill to progress in (other than Vidya) trus me my life got so much better when I starting drawing and music


Im so lonely


----------



## mogstar (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> No its not


Yeah tbh, but don’t rope


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

Man if you go become Muslim and go like that. You don't want to get the answers wrong before you die.





you aswell as i know that this doesn't add up.
I leave things at that. My advice is not to kill yourself. and reread your scriptures again to find out for yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Man if you go become Muslim and go like that. You don't want to get the answers wrong before you die.
> View attachment 957567
> 
> you aswell as i know that this doesn't add up.
> I leave things at that. My advice is not to kill yourself. and reread your scriptures again to find out for yourself.


Arab nigger


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Arab nigger


man we are Turks. even in your suicidal moments you don't hold back on the offends jfl. I remember these endless discussions with you. 

_Take what you find usefull, leave the rest_
~Turkish Proverb


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 31, 2021)

Facts is OP won't do shit. The next @BrendioEEE - just attention larping. No one that actually ropes makes a thread like this. As we can see with the example of @Pietrosiek he didnt make a thread but everyone knows he is dead.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Facts is OP won't do shit. The next @BrendioEEE - just attention larping. No one that actually ropes makes a thread like this. As we can see with the example of @Pietrosiek he didnt make a thread but everyone knows he is dead.


Sure


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Facts is OP won't do shit. The next @BrendioEEE - just attention larping. No one that actually ropes makes a thread like this. As we can see with the example of @Pietrosiek he didnt make a thread but everyone knows he is dead.


Rent free, would have died if I didn't get fucked up drunk and caught by the police.


----------



## bacterium (Jan 31, 2021)

if you're fat you have no fucking right to be making this kind of post. lose some fucking weight first before offing yourself jfl being fat failos all your features
you never know how you truly look under all that blubber

put some effort and run this shit, bro
suicide is cowardly


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Rent free, would have died if I didn't get fucked up drunk and caught by the police.


Okay that is just pathetic to deny it was faked all along.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> The most annoying and seemingly at Peace with himself person that preaches Religion is at the same time the most fucked in the head one - what an irony.
> @thinwhiteduke


OP should see a doctor maybe. it might be some sort of chemical imbalance in his head


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 31, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> OP should see a doctor maybe. it might be some sort of chemical imbalance in his head


OP should shoot up some heroin or meth before killing himself


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> OP should shoot up some heroin or meth before killing himself


better than blowing his brains out tbh

have you ever done cocaine?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Okay that is just pathetic to deny it was faked all along.


What was faked? I was in the hospital for physical treatment, and then a mental hospital for almost a month, I also tried to kill myself twice in there aswell lol, probably what got my stay extended.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> What was faked? I was in the hospital for physical treatment, and then a mental hospital for almost a month, I also tried to kill myself twice in there aswell lol, probably what got my stay extended.


@Ritalincel


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 31, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> have you ever done cocaine?


Yeah

Price:value ratio isnt worth it


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 31, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> As we can see with the example of @Pietrosiek he didnt make a thread but everyone knows he is dead.


He literally posted this morning


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Its a wrap. Hopefully youre reborn as chad


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jan 31, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.
> 
> Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better..hell doesnt exist so enjoy that sweet eternal void of nothingness called death. But srsly don't do it, we all die in the end so why rush it? Try blasting tren at least, fuck some hookers, try everything before giving in.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> If it makes you feel better..hell doesnt exist so enjoy that sweet eternal void of nothingness called death. But srsly don't do it, we all die in the end so why rush it? Try blasting tren at least, fuck some hookers, try everything before giving in.


jfl at your atheist fantasy. You wished that was the case. Eternal Suffering is eschatological reality.


----------



## Lasko123 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 31, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Jan 31, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> And then the shotgun will (((jam))) just like with johnwickcel


Johnwickcel was one of the funniest users of .co JFL, they shouldn't have banned him, he was one of the guys that made that place enjoyable.


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Jan 31, 2021)

I wish i could say something Nice, but it would be cope and selfish from my part, if you are rlly about that at least do it right, because if you get it wrong you are gonna stop being a 3/10 and become a 0/10.

Instead of destroying your face with a shotgun, wait until you can afford painless suicide methods and in the meantime give it some thoughts about if you rlly want it and if this shit is rlly worth it.

Don't be eager to join gandy heaven, we ARE gonna be there someday so don't be worry.


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Jan 31, 2021)

How tall are you btw just wanna know


----------



## brainded (Jan 31, 2021)

See you tomorrow


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 3, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.
> 
> Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.
> 
> ...


That's terrible for a Christian. You're priorities are all invested in the cares of this world. 

1 John 2:15
“Love not the world, neither the things _that are_ in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.”

Even if you have nothing you can still love God while you're still alive. And there's truly nothing better than loving God. You can't love anybody in hell.

What did Jesus say is the greatest commandment of all?

Matthew 22:37
“Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.”

Idolatry isn't just bowing down before images of false gods. Idolatry is putting ANYTHING above God. What's more important to you, having a girlfriend/being loved by a woman, or loving and living for Almighty God? Anything can be an idol.

Ask God to show you a vision of His holiness. I believe a person cannot even have the proper motivation to worship God, in spirit and in truth, without first having seen a vision of His holiness.

Ask God to reveal Himself to you. Give Him your heart. Ask Him to show you how. Ask Him to give you a new one.

You've heard the word of God, and you believe, but be very careful. Your situation, and what you're going through right now, is part of what Jesus was warning against in his parable about the seeds (the word of God) which are sown on stony ground.

Mark 4:16-19
"And these are they likewise which are sown on stony ground; who, when they have heard the word, immediately receive it with gladness; And have no root in themselves, and so endure but for a time: afterward, when affliction or persecution ariseth for the word's sake, immediately they are offended. And these are they which are sown among thorns; such as hear the word, *And the cares of this world, and the deceitfulness of riches, and the lusts of other things entering in, choke the word, and it becometh unfruitful."*

Don't let the cares of this world choke out the word of God, which you so gladly recieved at one time.

God knows what you need. He can give it to you. Whether it be a wife, a family, financial stability, or all three. First seek God's kingdom and His righteousness though. God is most important. Seek God, for the sake of God, first. Then all these other, less important, things that you need will be given to you.

Matthew 6:36
*"But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you."*

You must seek God for the right reason before He will bless you. You must have your priorities in order, and hold nothing more dear to your heart than Almighty God Himself.

I'll pray for you. 

Leave this site and never come back. There's nothing good for you here. There's nobody here you can help. Please don't get me wrong or get offended. And forgive me as well, I don't have the perfect words for you. This site's just not for you, where you're at in your walk with Christ. Nothing good for you can come from visiting this site.

Go to youtube and search for Josh Coen. Watch his videos. They're a bit old, and he's a bit young, but he's definitely somebody who's guided by the holy Spirit. You can contact him as well.


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Feb 3, 2021)

Low inhib mogs me if he goes through with it


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 15, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.
> 
> Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.
> 
> ...


U aren’t deformed


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Mar 15, 2021)

does anyone know what happened to op? hopefully nothing happened, and it was just a bad day he was having 
also, why sin, in a reality that was created by people with crooked noses? just for that reason i would never do such thing, since thats what they want you to do if ur either: theist, white or have an organ between ur ears


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> does anyone know what happened to op? hopefully nothing happened, and it was just a bad day he was having
> also, why sin, in a reality that was created by people with crooked noses? just for that reason i would never do such thing, since thats what they want you to do if ur either: theist, white or have an organ between ur ears


By the Grace of the Lord Jesus Christ this was just me being emotional and having a bad day


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> By the Grace of the Lord Jesus Christ this was just me being emotional and having a bad day


Thank god! Killing yourself over these things is a huge sin. Theres a reason you are created the way you are.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 21, 2021)

Chad


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Chad


We are ALL fearfully and wonderfully made


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 21, 2021)

Deleted member 5698 said:


> I wish i could say something Nice, but it would be cope and selfish from my part, if you are rlly about that at least do it right, because if you get it wrong you are gonna stop being a 3/10 and become a 0/10.
> 
> Instead of destroying your face with a shotgun, wait until you can afford painless suicide methods and in the meantime give it some thoughts about if you rlly want it and if this shit is rlly worth it.
> 
> Don't be eager to join gandy heaven, we ARE gonna be there someday so don't be worry.



tHIS whole gandy heaven shit is scary aff.... I would never wanna be in PSL heaven if I died.. That would be like Lookmax hell that you cannot escape.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> We are ALL fearfully and wonderfully made


why do subhumans and chads exist then


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> why do subhumans and chads exist then


Polar opposites


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Polar opposites


Nice explanation tbh, glad ur back but that didn't make any sense lol


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 21, 2021)

U should ask Jesus for a jawline


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Nice explanation tbh, glad ur back but that didn't make any sense lol


Yes God is loving but he also is vengeful
Hot and Cold
Earth and Wind
Tall and short etc


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> U should ask Jesus for a jawline


Turn to Jesus Christ


----------



## IVAR The Boneless (Mar 21, 2021)

try some thing like chaturbate to chat with girls .. or get fit , no other way around it


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

IVAR The Boneless said:


> try some thing like chaturbate to chat with girls .. or get fit , no other way around it


Porn turns you on all the way to HELL


----------



## IVAR The Boneless (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Porn turns you on all the way to HELL


diffrence between porn and sex is interaction. so atleast have a chat with some girl who she cant bitch on


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 21, 2021)

literally do any other activity that doesn't involve women you ungrateful fuck


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

Alban said:


> literally do any other activity that doesn't involve women you ungrateful fuck


this thread is so old


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> this thread is so old


didn't notice dedsrs


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.
> 
> Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.
> 
> ...


Just Make Money, Whores Are Just Distractions


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

Dannydbag said:


> Just Make Money, Whores Are Just Distractions


All the sinner wants to do is Get Drunk Get High Get Laid Get Money
Repent


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 21, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> I don't want to live in a world where Dogs have higher SMV than I do......



Dog mom


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Mar 21, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> All the sinner wants to do is Get Drunk Get High Get Laid Get Money
> Repent


Says the guy who wants to kill himself, money increases happiness Bro


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 21, 2021)

Dannydbag said:


> Says the guy who wants to kill himself, money increases happiness Bro


Old thread btw 
Repent and Turn to Jesus Christ


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 13, 2021)

werty1457 said:


> Next time I go to my dad’s house, I’m pulling the shotgun out the closet and blowing my brains out.
> 
> Fuck this life. I’m an ugly, socially awkward, short, fat guy with no future. The one time I get a girlfriend she has to be long distance and we break up.
> 
> ...


i will




with you at 50 brah till then


----------

